# Wood borers making holes in our goat barn



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know a way to get rid of them? They are making numerous holes in the rafters, which are made of the old formula P/T lumber. I thought they would lay off this stuff. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you talking about a beetle or a bee? If they are bees you can spray them once they get in their holes at night.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, they look like fat bumble bees. They have completely destroyed the
railing on my porch. I'll try the spray at night. Thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they did that to our house too until we resofited (sp?) the house.

THe hornet spray up in their holes at night really works


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't have bee spray...I have used a can of hubby's "brake kleen" and it works too!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks liz, I'll check that out. Just checked a small cabin we have in the woods and they've almost demolished the rafters in the porch ceiling! I really need something to stop them *before* they dig the little holes. Tried spraying the wood with Dursban (they don't sell that anymore) but even that only slows them down for a few weeks. They sure are tough little devils.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we have never had them that bad to my knowledge. I would try contacting a pest control and see what they do to get rid of them or keep them away. A lot of times they will come out and give free estimates and then you will get an idea for their plan and if you think it will work or if it is somethign you can do yourself


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We used to have those big bumble bees, then we had very few, the other day I saw one of my Guineas sitting outside their hole, grabbing them as they came out!


----------

